# Anyone Replace the Intermediate (Center) Exhaust Pipe?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

This is the pipe between the cat and the header pipe, which has the flex section. Anyone know if there are studs or thru-bolts that hold the flanges? The cat side connections looks like studs which are threaded into the cat side flange and would have to be drilled or torched out. The head pipe side looks like thru bolts. I usually use a cutoff wheel on the thru bolts, remove them and replace with them new bolts. This won't work as easily on studs. Can anyone confirm? Any input on experience with a part brand fit and quality?


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Funny coincidence, I just started the same project last night on my 92' SE. On mine it looks like there are studs in both the manifold and the cat with nuts holding the Y-pipe on. Surprisingly most of the bolts holding the 3 heat shields on came out without much trouble (only 1 broke off). The nuts and studs in the manifold look to be pretty solid but the two in the cat are looking pretty sad. You need a 14mm deep socket to get them off that I didn't have so I will have to get one today. If the studs in the cat break I will probably remove it from the muffler side as well just to get it off the car and drill out the studs on a bench. I bought the pipe from a car part wholesaler on e-bay (Item number: 250300721328 ~ @$125 shipped) but I had to buy the gaskets from another online auto parts store (<$10). It was a little confusing because you need 2 of the same for the manifold side and the description indicated you get a set but as it turned out I needed to buy qty 2. Oh well, extra shipping. One other note, the Bosal y-pipe from e-bay is not an exact fit. The cat side flange on the original one had extensions for the hangers, this one is just a flange, so I will have to craft up a hanger. Guess that may be why it was half what other websites wanted???


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Definitely a coincidence. I also like how the exhaust parts usually go out during a cold snap (at least out here) or right in the middle of winter. I took a look again and both the thru bolts and studs look marginal on mine. I can try some PB blaster on them and see. Looks pretty tight to get the cutoff wheel in there even using a Dremel tool though. 

I'm not clear on your setup. Do you have an existing aftermarket Bosal y-pipe (front pipe joined to the manifold) that doesn't have the hanger or a new replacement Bosal center pipe you are replacing that doesn't have the hangers? On my '87s center pipe there is a removable hanger at the front ypipe-center pipe joint and a welded bracket on mid-pipe in the center pipe. I took a look at the Bosal center pipe and it is cheaper than the other brands, so I am wondering about the quality. 

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

You can also try putting some heat to the nuts with a torch. For whatever reason that seems to help a lot, just watch getting to close to any fuel or oil. Also, if you are not too concerned about drilling and tapping, a nice 1/2" wrench with an extension bar works wonders at just snapping those babies off.

The pipe I have on the car is probably original. It has an intermediate bracket mounted to the bottom of the motor and a welded on flange bracket where the y-pipe meets the car. The new Bosal pipe that I will replace it with is missing that welded flange bracket (it is just a 2-bolt flange). The quality is not the best on the Bosal pipe (ugly welds and such) but I am sure it will last more then a few more years, which is all I think my Max will make anyway. I just hope once I get it in there that the bolt holes line up, but from what I can tell I think it will be just fine.


----------

